# Nimo travel  offer



## DonM (Sep 27, 2011)

Has anyone heard of this offer???

http://nimotravel.com/159vc/kauai/

My daughter will be spending her honeymoon in 2012 on the Big Island, and was interested in 3-4 nights in another island (Kauai).

Despite the potential on some other fees (Maybe $50 per night) the deal seemed cheap.

How do you think they make any money on this deal?


----------



## dsyrcle (Oct 1, 2011)

I noticed that this is in connection with Shell Vacation Club. The discounted hotel room is probably less cost than the "free" time share presentation usually offered. I suspect that you will be encouraged to learn more about the Shell Vacation Club. This offer is only available to non members.

The hotel reservation is subject to availability under the room rate agreement. General availability does not insure availability. To express this differently, the room may only be available during low occupancy periods. Since you must purchase the certificate before you make your room reservation, there is no guarantee that a room will be available to coincide with the wedding date. Your travel dates may need to be more flexable to take advantage of this offer. You might try calling Shell Vacations to get more information.

Buyer beware.


----------

